# 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 6500K , good replacement?



## THE_dAY (Dec 1, 2011)

I came across a 5mm LED from OptoSupply.

What caught my attention was the CRI Ra rating of 90(min) and 6500K(typ).

I have emailed the company and can place a sample order of 100 LEDs.

Well, after looking at the specs some more I find that the Vf is 7.6-9.6V (8.5V typ) which I assume is too high?

Can someone advise if these are a good replacement for the 5mm LEDs that are used in flashlights?

Here is the spec sheet:
http://www.optosupply.com/UploadFile/PDF/oswr4356d1a.pdf


----------



## Kinnza (Dec 3, 2011)

Likely they won't serve as direct replacement, as they are 3 chips LEDs, and usual flashlights uses Vf way lower, as you suspected.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Kinnza, That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure. 

Just for reference, I need to look for LEDs with Vf of ~3.0V, correct?


----------



## Kinnza (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, usually white LEDs run a little below 3.5V. Vf of 3-3.5V is the most typical.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 17, 2012)

*Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*

Ok, so fast forwarding, I emailed the company asking if they had any 5mm LED that was ~3V with 5000K and CRI 90.
I was told yes, I was still skeptical on ordering any so I asked for a sample.

A couple of hours ago the mailman dropped of the sample. 
I would like to share with you my observataions.

These 5mm LEDs are spec'd at 5000K/ CRI 90.






Normal 5mm (left), and 5000K/90 CRI 5mm(right)





I replaced coin cell light with the new LED to do simple comparison





5000K CRI 90 (left) and regular 5mm (right)





This new 5mm LED has a decent tint, very neutral yet there is a slight green cast.
The color rendering is better than the normal 5mm LED but it does not seem to be high in the CRI department according to my eyes. Regardless it seems to be a very good replacement for the normal blue-ish 5mm.

Here we have the new 5mm 5000K/90 CRI (left) vs the Nichia 119 4500K/92 CRI (right)





Here is two oil painting examples to show the color rendition of the new 5mm vs. the Nichia 119 HCRI.











In closing, when comparing this new 5mm to a normal blue-ish 5mm, the new 5mm seems to give a much better quality of light.
When comparing this new 5mm to the Nichia 119 HCRI, it becomes obvious that the new 5mm is not as high in color rendering as the Nichia 119.
Then again IMO, the Nichia 119 HCRI is in a class by itself.


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*

I have my doubts about it lasting very long at 60ma in that package. There is nowhere for the heat to go. If the leads are copper, that will help some. Nichia uses copper leads (that seem to have a silver coating that tarnishes over time.). Most other manufacturers use steel. Even high quality LEDs that last for thousands of hours will degrade rapidly when operated at over 30ma or so.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*

How's it holding up?


----------



## THE_dAY (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*



tobrien said:


> How's it holding up?



The LED was kind of a let down with its tint similar to my iPhone's LED flash (except iPhone was brighter).

IMO it wasn't even close to being called HCRI and the specs were very misleading.

I haven't used it since taking those beamshots.

Member calipsoli had similar results here with the same Optosupply 5mm LED:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Run)-*OPEN*&p=3857881&viewfull=1#post3857881


----------



## anuragwap (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*

Deleted!


----------



## THE_dAY (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Upddate: 5mm LED- 90CRI Ra, 5000K*

I had asked them if they had any 5mm @ 5000K and 90+CRI and they immediately replied with a datasheet with those exact specs which made me sort of skeptical.

I had to take a chance since it was a free sample so no harm done.

Mind you, this was before we were flooded with the ever amazing Nichia 219!


----------

